# Stuttering and Packet Loss on Airtel Broadband. Please help!



## perspex (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi guys,
I currently stay in kolkata and use a 8mbps airtel broadband connection. I use the beetel 450TC1 wifi router that they provided when i took the connection.

Now the problem is, I suffer stuttering and packet loss during online games. I play games most of the time and that is the main use of my internet connection and it gets really frustrating.

The browsing works fine but it lags and stutters during online games like counter strike and dota. I get good pings of around 50-100ms and the modem is the room beside me, so i get a signal strength of 90-100% most of the time.

While playing online, the game will lagg/spike/stutter for around 2-3 seconds every few minutes and then it will become fine. I used the net_graph tools in game and saw that every time it lags, there is a packet loss of around 13-15%, starts off at 6-8..then raises to 13-15% before it becomes 0% again.

I really want to fix this problem and have no idea how to do it. The only thing i could find online was the beetel 450tc1 uses 802.11b/g which is old tech and causes "avoidable packet loss" which doesn't occur with the newer 802.11n ones.

I'm head over heels with this problem and do not know what else to try rather than buying a new and better modem. I would really appreciate if anyone can give me some solutions to this.

Thanks in advance.

P.S. - The router is in my brother's room right beside mine and the option of connecting the pc with Ethernet and playing will NOT DO! It has to be something wireless, so the router can stay in his room while i use it as well.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2015)

first confirm it is indeed wifi problem by playing over ethernet connection.if there are no issues over ethernet then there aren't much options besides getting a new wifi router.


----------

